# Wrist Band Size For Seiko Skx007



## richinfant (May 26, 2005)

Hello All,

I'm new to this forum, and have enjoyed browsing so far. Very simple questiopn I guess, but I want a new band for my new Seiko SKX007. What size do I need, and which of Roy's bands is a nice one which is also waterproo?

Thanks,

Kevin.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Seiko SKX007 takes a 22mm Strap/Band/Bracelet...

Lots of options available...
















Joli.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You could browse here for straps

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Straps_Bands.html

It's all down to personal taste really, a lot of people find the seiko rubber straps too hard.

Roy has some nice waterproof leather ones.

The James Bond NATO is always a popular choice for these as well.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes NATO's are very popular alternatives and are a lot more comfortable in this weather than the rubber or even in my case the bracelet which I just couldn't get along with...









I think that Roy has some nice waterproof leather straps @ under Â£10
















Joli.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Whoops sorry the above post is mine I'm using the laptop in the beer garden... and logged in by accident using Mikes [KITT] user name

















































Silly!!!!!!























Joli.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> beer garden


mmmm beer


----------



## richinfant (May 26, 2005)

Cheers Guys,

Just bought one of the waterproof leather straps for a tenner.

Kevin.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Wheat Beer






























I had a lovely Steak & Kidney pie [melt in the mouth flaky pastry] for lunch with chips ...














It's a working lunch!!!!!!!!!!!

Wonderful bit of sunshine... Had to get outdoors... !!!!!!! [Today I'm her outdoors!!!]

What colour Strap did you get Kevin...??? The Blue ones look very nice!!!!

Joli


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

Katt said:


> Wheat Beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the blue ones are great just right for hot weather loosen it off a notch and let your wrist breathe


----------



## richinfant (May 26, 2005)

I have ordered black! I will post a pic when it arrives.


----------

